# Cruise till you die?



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

While the cost of cruising per year is often discussed...the cost of cruising for the rest of your life is not. Why? Because we don't know when we will die. 
Thanks to science that has all changed now. to plan for the big day, take this survey! 

http://www.embedtube.com/uploads/33101407Realage.swf

Me? Let's just say that I'm not too worried about slip fees going up!! ..or gas prices!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

WOW...

89.9 Years expectancy for me....cool......

Halberg Rassy here I go....


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Giulietta said:


> WOW...
> 
> 89.9 Years expectancy for me....cool......
> 
> Halberg Rassy here I go....


Crap, I got 98.7. Now I have to sell the boat so I can save for a longer retirement....


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

JohnRPollard said:


> Crap, I got 98.7. Now I have to sell the boat so I can save for a longer retirement....


In the early stages of that test...you have to selct MALE


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

One of the few certainties in life, is that you will only live until you die 

Settling, for contentment though, without trying for your dreams, is just a comfortable way of drowning.


----------



## Idiens (Jan 9, 2007)

Cool, starting at 21 you could have a real age of minus, yes -14.6 and live to 109.6. My best shot is to be 10 years younger and live to 115.

It doesn't say anything about Altzheimers though.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Actually, all of us are dying. It's only a matter of time. (No one gets out of here alive)

Now, I know how many years I have left (33)


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

PBzeer said:


> One of the few certainties in life, is that you will only live until you die
> 
> Settling, for contentment though, without trying for your dreams, is just a comfortable way of drowning.


Hey PB....I was loking at your musical videos...YOU'RE ALREADY DEAD!!!


----------



## sailhagg (Feb 19, 2007)

Yahoo...I just did the test, hope it's correct! I'm ten years younger right now and have lots more time to sail!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I'm toast!


----------



## Insails (Sep 6, 2006)

Do they take in concideration the metropolitan area you live in and your chances at being a traffic stat????...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Do I really want to be that old*

mine was 88.7 yo I highly doubt I will make it that far and of course it doesn't indicate if being 88yo has any quality of life to it. I would rather be done with life that simulating a veggie tray. After all we only really live while we can live really. I just hope to retire and sail at least one time around the world. 
My philosphy is that you can die doing what you want to do or die doing what you don't want to do either way when your day comes you will move on. sailing fits the first and if I can die while sailing the oceans, I will be happier to dance the sword forms with the reaper than if I am still doing the 40+ hour week.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Hey Giu, I may be dead already, but I still have better things to do than Google Cruisingdad


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

Wow, not smoking, not driving and making love to the missus really work wonders! I think I'll go drink a cup of butter.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Don't forget some donuts to go with the butter


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

I wasn't depressed until I took that damned survey. I couldn't get above 80 til the last few questions.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> Hey PB....I was loking at your musical videos...YOU'RE ALREADY DEAD!!!


*HaHaHaHaHahaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!*


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

I must be dead already...I can't get the site to open.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Don't worry*

Something else will get you before that


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

Cool,the things I can do in the next 30 yrs.............now, to find the right HC48


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

I got under 1000 days to live, which is probably closer to the truth.


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

Life is a sexually transmitted and fatal desease.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

erps said:


> Life is a sexually transmitted and fatal desease.


lmao, so true!


----------



## Greenman (Apr 19, 2008)

I am doing great, 37 years old with a "real age" of 20.3 and a life expectancy of 90+. LOL the worst thing I have going for me is I am fat and bald. Oh, wait that really does suck though


----------



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

awk!!! first thing tomorrow morning i'm calling our financial advisor ... we're both gonna be in our 90s!


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Dudes and dudettes. I died last year.

Actually I died for for the first time 8 years ago so last year (per the link) was no surprise.


----------



## RickQuann (May 27, 2005)

You are only as old as the woman you feel


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

When finished I was instructed to get my will in order


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

At the rate I'm going, I probably won't die while cruising, I'll be killed!


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Yeah Ian...but you'll have a smile on your face while she does it!


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Since I haven't had a mid-life crisis yet, does that mean I have at least 58 more years left?


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Nah PB, just means you are as slow in getting old as you were in growing up.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

If buying a cruising sailboat, casting off solo and casting away all land ties is NOT a mid-life crisis ( life-changing action as denial of old-age ), then what is?


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

It must have broke by the time I tried it. Say's my real age is in the thirties, but my wife (who has known me for 30+ years) says it should be closer to a 5 year old. Is that good?


----------



## TThomsen (Oct 9, 2007)

So it says that my real age is 14 years yunger that I am and that I will live for another 40+ years. Any fire sales out there on a good used boat that you don't think that you will be using much longer?


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Well TB, since it's a long held dream, I was already solo, and I didn't revive or establish any new ties when I moved back to Indiana to take care of my Mom, it isn't really life-changing. And far from denying my age, I wish I was 3 years older so I could collect SS.


----------



## sgkuhner (May 5, 2002)

I just posted this on the thread "How Old Are You?" but it is probably better posted here.

Speaking of age and getting older and cruising until you die, last year we had to deal with putting my wife's father into a nursing home during his last days. After that ordeal, my wife turned to our son, Alex, and said, "Don't worry Alex, when we get to be that age, your father and I will just get on Tamure, sail out to the middle of the ocean and pull the plug!"

Alex looked at her and said, "Wait! I have a better idea: why don't I just sail you our there and drop you off!" No sense in waisting a good cruising boat.


----------



## buckeyesailor (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm with you Pollard.......I can't afford to live that long!!!!!!

89.7


----------



## richardfrance (Apr 26, 2008)

*Gerundival confusion*



eherlihy said:


> Actually, all of us are dying. It's only a matter of time. (No one gets out of here alive)


Careful with that gerund, Eugene.
We are not dying, just as we are not being born. Each is a process -taking minutes or hours. 
Living is what we are in the process of doing - it takes a lot longer and it's a lot harder.
And if you can do a bit of messing about in boats between the first and the last - it's a lot more fun.


----------



## JiffyLube (Jan 25, 2008)

The best I could do was 85.5.


----------



## Cruiserwannabe (Jan 28, 2006)

Honestly..... It said I could expect to live another 0 days whoever posted this f..en thing can "bite me" just in case its true, bye guys

but just in case im going out tomorrow and take out all kind of loans and going to start living the life

freakin calculaters hahaahaaheeeee


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Can I have your diploma when you're gone?!


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

I just took the test and it has me 14 years younger then I am and I'll be around for another 40 years to aggravate my wife.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

denby said:


> I just took the test and it has me 14 years younger then I am and I'll be around for another 40 years to aggravate my wife.


Dendy ...were you always this late taking tests in school.


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

Stillraining said:


> Dendy ...were you always this late taking tests in school.


Yup.


----------



## tjaldur (Mar 1, 2008)

I will reach the age of 98,7 years. But I will not give in until I have recollected all the money I have paid into the pension plan. I am 66 now and just retired. My ship will probably live longer than me.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Live until you die and the ocean stays the same*



eherlihy said:


> Actually, all of us are dying. It's only a matter of time. (No one gets out of here alive)
> 
> Now, I know how many years I have left (33)


You hit the nail on the head. Nobody gets out of here alive, so why do we spend so much time doing stuff we don't like? God gave us this world so let's enjoy it. By the way, the ocean is the only place I know of that looks exactly like it did 10,000 years ago (if there aren't any contrails or ships in sight). It looks just like it always has, but it never looks the same from second to second. That's what I like about the sea. You can get a few miles off shore and have the same view that Magellan, Columbus or Slocum did.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Cruiserwannabe said:


> Honestly..... It said I could expect to live another 0 days whoever posted this f..en thing can "bite me" just in case its true, bye guys
> 
> but just in case im going out tomorrow and take out all kind of loans and going to start living the life
> 
> freakin calculaters hahaahaaheeeee


It's been two weeks...did he croak yet


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

uspirate said:


> It's been two weeks...did he croak yet


I don't know but haven't heard from him.


----------



## therapy23 (Jul 28, 2007)

Crapola.......but I knew that.

Biological age 52
Real age 63.2

Average life expectancy 76 
Your life expectancy 64.8


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

hey that means that I will pay off my boat long before i die. cool!


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

God only gives you more than you can handle one time.


----------

